# New Website, take a peek



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just launched my website this weekend. Take a peek, let me know what you think. Feedback is great. If you like it, give me a "Like" on Facebook.

MIKE MUELLER Photography

www.facebook.com/mikemuellerphoto

Cheers!


----------



## EOV (Feb 9, 2014)

IMHO your website seems pretty good to me. Great photographs and a clean interface.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice and simple.  I like it.


----------



## RoyalCaptures (Feb 12, 2014)

I like it a lot, clean, simple and some great photos.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm glad you all like it, I tried to keep it clean/simple and have the focus on the images.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 13, 2014)

Fast and clean, like it.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 17, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Fast and clean, like it.



Thank you!


----------



## photofree (Feb 17, 2014)

You have done a great job. I have taken the HTML classes and still have not come up with anything as nice as this.

profound thinking about stuff


----------

